# I found this Salamander in my backyard



## Lou (Apr 20, 2014)

I found this fat little pudge while doing some work in my backyard today.I'm assuming it's a Marbled Salamander from what I can find.Please correct me if I'm wrong.He had a short photo session and was sent on his way.
















​


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 21, 2014)

yes marbled salamander  awesome find! i only ever found red back salamanders. wish i could find some of these!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 21, 2014)

There mildly poisonous


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2014)

MantidBro said:


> yes marbled salamander  awesome find! i only ever found red back salamanders. wish i could find some of these!


I live in a game preserve and find interesting things from time to time.I've had assasin bugs here the last couple of years.I discovered what the nymphs look like and realized how many there actually were.They look nothing like the parents and like mantids,the nymphs move a lot faster than the adults.They call them wheel bugs because of the gear looking cog on it's back.They should emerge as it warms up.I'll take pics of them when they do.



Shadow said:


> There mildly poisonous


I'm glad I didn't eat it


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm officially jealous, you've got wheel bugs over there too? I'd like to see photos for sure.


----------



## Lou (Apr 22, 2014)

By the hundreds maybe thousands unless the cold winter we had this year cuts the numbers down.They were several on the wifes car at any given day last year.It may be because the color of her car is similar in color to them.That's my guess as I never see them on mine.I kept one at the end of the season and they are vicious.You don't want to get bit by one.I'll definitely take pics of both the nymphs and adults when I find them again.I find all kinds of cool things here.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 22, 2014)

Lou said:


> By the hundreds maybe thousands unless the cold winter we had this year cuts the numbers down.They were several on the wifes car at any given day last year.It may be because the color of her car is similar in color to them.That's my guess as I never see them on mine.I kept one at the end of the season and they are vicious.You don't want to get bit by one.I'll definitely take pics of both the nymphs and adults when I find them again.I find all kinds of cool things here.


it probably is because the car is theyre color, makes perfect sense, theyre vicioua huh? ive heard about how painful their bites can be, im curious about it, lol.


----------

